# Has this happened to anyone on here?



## Kphilip22 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wondering how normal or rare this occurrence might be. Two bass slammed the same bass stopper lure (worm with 3 hooks). I believe this only happened cause a previous bass filleted it and the middle hook was hanging out by an inch or so. Those things really do get messed up fast...


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Never had it happen myself but have seen pics from others... that would be fun 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats awesome! I have never had it happen to me but have seen it a couple of times with buddies. They caught there doubles on crankbaits. I also hear that its quit common on the alabama rig when you get into a school.


----------



## Kphilip22 (Mar 3, 2011)

zachxbass said:


> Never had it happen myself but have seen pics from others... that would be fun
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


"fun" oh yea it was blast haha I thought I was pulling in a 4 pounder they were fighting away from each other in the end before I could see them and I got serious only to laugh so hard.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That seems like "Robin Hooding" an arrow from 30 yards away with 20 mph cross winds and rain comming down.

Has/can it happen? Sure, but most people will never know what that's like! Congrats man!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We used to have it happen alot on deep crankbaits at a small lake I fish. Those fish acted like they were starving once you found the school. But that was always in the summertime when they're schooled up chasing shad. To do it in the spring on a plastic worm has got to be very rare!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've done it on a crank...but never a plastic. I typically only fish plastics with one hook.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It is not very common, but I have had it happen twice in past 5 years river fishing for smallmouth. Both times the fish were taken on rebel wee craw.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That's a beautiful thing, Kphilip22. A good laugh, and a pic to prove it. Keep up the good work. --Tim


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm thinking you might have dragged the worm over a nest with the male and female guarding it. It would be awesome to get a double.


----------



## Kphilip22 (Mar 3, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> I'm thinking you might have dragged the worm over a nest with the male and female guarding it. It would be awesome to get a double.


That's the first thing my friend suggested makes sense funny though the only way it could of happened was the damaged lure. You can see it hanging out if you look closely on the lower bass.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

That happens to my dad fairly frequently at the private lake we fish. Same lure you used. He loves those bulky worms.


----------

